# New to planted Tanks. Query on soil



## sanelsamuel (Jun 26, 2018)

I have a 10 gallon tank. I'm planning a planted tank setup. And i want to go NPT (so no ferts, no co2, filter <maybe>). I did quiet a bit of reading on this topic. However, I'm really confused about the substrate choices. 
I'm planning to go for vermicompost and coco peat (mixture of both) and cap it off with gravel.
Would this be a good choice? 
What ratio should i mix vermicompost & coco peat?
Also what ratios of NPK should i look for on the cover?
Any other additions required like laterite, perlite etc?

Any suggestions appreciated. (I'm based in India so MGOC is not available. Also no peat Moss.)

Thanks,
Sanel


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC! Why not start this tank with natural soil, that you can find in a local farm, park, yard, etc? I think what you are planning to use will be much more fertile than necessary or desirable.


----------



## sanelsamuel (Jun 26, 2018)

hoppycalif said:


> Welcome to APC! Why not start this tank with natural soil, that you can find in a local farm, park, yard, etc? I think what you are planning to use will be much more fertile than necessary or desirable.


 thank u for the advice.. but wouldn't the properties of that soil be a conern? Either that or I've read too many articles all over the place and confused myself.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

The first sticky thread at the top of this forum has a very detailed discussion of soil. Like Hoppy, I suspect that the vermicompost and coir will be too fertile for aquarium use. In other words, too many nutrients cause problems like algae growth. A natural soil of normal fertility that has not been treated with synthetic fertilizers or pesticides would be a better choice.

I have used my own vermicompost in aquariums, but it was only about 10-20% of the mix. And it didn't give better results than natural soil.

Good luck, and let us know what you decide to use.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Michael said:


> The first sticky thread at the top of this forum has a very detailed discussion of soil. Like Hoppy, I suspect that the vermicompost and coir will be too fertile for aquarium use. In other words, too many nutrients cause problems like algae growth. A natural soil of normal fertility that has not been treated with synthetic fertilizers or pesticides would be a better choice.
> 
> I have used my own vermicompost in aquariums, but it was only about 10-20% of the mix. And it didn't give better results than natural soil.
> 
> Good luck, and let us know what you decide to use.


I also added about 10% vermicompost when I set up my aquarium the last time. I didn't see any difference from when I just used dirt from a planted area in my yard. It is good to have some clay in the soil, but I'm still not sure if adding clay helps, having not tried it yet.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

hoppycalif said:


> Welcome to APC! Why not start this tank with natural soil, that you can find in a local farm, park, yard, etc? I think what you are planning to use will be much more fertile than necessary or desirable.


Excellent advice.


----------



## sanelsamuel (Jun 26, 2018)

Michael said:


> The first sticky thread at the top of this forum has a very detailed discussion of soil. Like Hoppy, I suspect that the vermicompost and coir will be too fertile for aquarium use. In other words, too many nutrients cause problems like algae growth. A natural soil of normal fertility that has not been treated with synthetic fertilizers or pesticides would be a better choice.
> 
> I have used my own vermicompost in aquariums, but it was only about 10-20% of the mix. And it didn't give better results than natural soil.
> 
> Good luck, and let us know what you decide to use.


Should i bake/heat up the soil before use?


----------



## sanelsamuel (Jun 26, 2018)

This is the soil i got from a local nursery. It's mostly red soil. No compost or anything etc in it.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

It is hard to tell much about a soil from a photo, but the red color usually indicates a lot of iron. Diana is familiar with high iron soils, so I hope she comments on this.

Don't bake or heat the soil. Is this a natural soil, did the nursery collect it somewhere that is known to have good soil for plants? If so, it is probably OK.


----------



## sanelsamuel (Jun 26, 2018)

Michael said:


> It is hard to tell much about a soil from a photo, but the red color usually indicates a lot of iron. Diana is familiar with high iron soils, so I hope she comments on this.
> 
> Don't bake or heat the soil. Is this a natural soil, did the nursery collect it somewhere that is known to have good soil for plants? If so, it is probably OK.


Yes... He said that's what he uses for his plants. We have set up our garden plants on the same soil.


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

Using natural soil from my yard (Cecil series, a clayey-loam) I don't heat it, but I do soak it in a bucket for a few days to separate the material that sinks from the material that floats. I use it for plants in containers; have not yet tried covering the whole tank bottom with it.

Sanel: is there a Soil Survey for your area? Or local agriculture advisory service? You might find information on your local soil chemistry there.


----------



## sanelsamuel (Jun 26, 2018)

The soil in our area(Bangalore) mainly categorised as varying from red laterite to clayey soil. And as micheal suggested, the red colour does indicate a lot of iron. It doesn't have any sort of compost added to it. But While sifting the soil, I did find composting worms in it. I removed all what I found and put them in my garden pots as they are considered good for areating and composting the soil.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Laterite is often used as aquarium substrate, so your natural soil should be good. One of the expensive name brand substrates in the USA is laterite: SeaChem Fluorite. And the presence of earthworms indicates an acceptable amount of organic matter and healthy microbial acitivity.


----------



## sanelsamuel (Jun 26, 2018)

*New to planted Tanks. Soil=Red Soil; Lighting*

For lighting I'm planning 2 x 10W LEDs (rated 6500k, 1000 lumen), would that be too much light? Fixing it 6 inches above the water.


----------



## sanelsamuel (Jun 26, 2018)

And the plants planned are java moss, water wisteria, bacopa monnieri & rotala rotundifolia


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I replied to your other thread, but didn't know that you are raising the light 6" above the water surface. That may be OK.


----------



## sanelsamuel (Jun 26, 2018)

Michael said:


> I replied to your other thread, but didn't know that you are raising the light 6" above the water surface. That may be OK.


Thank U!! I'll try that at 6 inches.... And change it higher if required later. Hope that works....


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Your soil sounds fine.


----------



## sanelsamuel (Jun 26, 2018)

*New to planted Tanks. Rotala rotundifolia*

Anyone having experience growing rotala rotundifolia from emersed to submersed. How many days should I expect for the conversion of leaves to take place? Also, I noticed that my rotala have drooped down and turned yellowish by the second day of planting. I have rotala, bacopa (monnieri) & water wisteria n java moss in my tank. The filter is not running directly on it. So i don't understand why it droops so much.


----------

